# How large is your stall and whats the longest your horse has been stalled at a time?



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, I am flipping out with all this rain, mud, snow and ice this year... I usually have my horse free with several run in three sided shelters, but he still spends alot of time in the wet mud, I am going to board up a 14 x 10 run in and make it a stall so I can get his feet on some dry ground. am thinking feed at night around 6 pm shut him up then feed 9 am let him out... that should help feet to stay dry that long.. or better to keep him up longer. not sure how he is going to take to being shut up in a stall though, but plenty of hay, play ball or something, water of course and he should be fine...question is how large are your stalls and how long do you keep your horses stalled at a time? thanks, ..love to hear from everyone and right now I would love to swat a fly or two !!! I HATE WINTER !!!!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 12 X 16 run-in and 2 stalls 12x10 (all one construction). So far I didn't have any issues with sizing. They seem to be perfectly happy there.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I think my instructors stalls a 14'x14'. His barn is a converted grain barn, so the areas for stalls were just bigger. I think the standard sizes for average horses are 10'x10' or 12'x12'. 

As a general rule of thumb, I believe a horse should spend as little time in a stall as possible. Horses were not designed to be confined in such a small area, and the longer they stay in there, the more energy they accumulate. I wouldn't leave a horse in its stall longer than 12 hours at a time. 
But depending on the situation, you may need to leave them in longer. When my instructors yearling hurt his leg this summer, he was kept in a stall 24/7 for five days. After that, my instructor would take him to the roundpen to exersize him, until he was healed enough to be let in the pasture.

Your plan sounds fine, but I may acclamate your horse to stall time unless he is used to being stalled. going from free roaming in a pasture to being stuck in a box for nine hours could bring on bordeom and destruction. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Horses are stalled at night, out during the day. Stalls are 10x10


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the info. I will start his time in a stall slowly and keep and eye out for bordeom. I think he will adjust to a nice warm, dry stall just fine, as long as he has his hay to munch.. I'll get one of those apple flavored rolly things they can lick on....I have got to get him out of that mud.. we have had so much rain in the last 24 hours, he can drink from the river in the middle of the pasture !!!! ( we have no river ) thanks again..


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My stables are 15ft by 15ft but I do have one stable ( the corner one) that os 15ft by 18ft!

Stan spent 6 months in a 15x15 stable.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My stalls are 12x12. The longest my crew stayed in was last year when we had 3 blizzards... they stayed in for 4 days/nights in a row at one point. Then after we could shovel a path to the field, they would only go out for about half an hour while I cleaned stalls, then right back in. That went on for about a week. 

The snow had a thick layer of ice on top, the horses would come in with cuts on their fetlocks... plus, it was too deep for them to do anything, they couldn't even lay down. They would stand at the gate with "MOM! Let us in!" faces.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

12 x 12 stalls. Our horses are out all of the time except in the case of bad weather, too hot/cold, or they are sick or whatever.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe ours is 12x12...I havent actually measured but they are pretty good size.My husband's horse rolls in the stall all the time.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Our top barn is 10x10 stalls, middle barn is about 12x15 stalls, and the bottom is a run-in. All 14 horses have been locked up for the past 3-4 days (Pistol's been on stall rest, so going on a week or so) because everything at the farm is complete ice. The driveways and paths out to the pasture are an easy 2" thick, so it's definitely not safe to let them run out to field, or even walk them out. They get put in the small arena for about 5-10 minutes, but that's it. They're normally left out all day and brought in at night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

thank you all for your replys, big boy is going to be a stall horse by sunday I hope.....


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not sure how big our stalls are...but big enough for my big boy to turn and walk a little bit...they've never been stalled for more that a day or two.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you tried adding wood chips to your shelter floor? My friend does that at her place, and it keeps the mud down considerably. They have a deal with a local tree service company for free wood chips. You just have to be careful about what types of wood is used.


----------

